# Proel Upgrades Laser Bridge For Faster Processing, Cutting



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Proel Laser Bridge, an embroidery laser that can be built to span as far as 120 feet (36 meters), across embroidery machines or other work stations, has recently gone through a complete upgrade of all its electronic and mechanical features. 

With the teaming up of BITO and Tohoku Seiki Industries (TSI) in Japan to purchase Proel, TSI’s extensive research and development department has made improvements to the laser’s drive and shuttle speed. The new units feature the latest in PLC logic controller technology for improved stability, faster processing time, and faster cutting. 

The machine uses a high-speed galvanometic laser that moves along a beam positioned above the embroidery heads. Combined with Proel’s advanced software, the Laser Bridge can be integrated with any make or model of embroidery machine. 

The Laser Bridge can cut, engrave, etch or mark hooped embroidery garments allowing the user to create appliqués, reverse appliqués, and multilayer appliqués that can be further personalized with laser etching on the fabric’s surface. Multiple layers of fabric can be kiss cut simultaneously to create intricate and detailed designs only possible with a laser. 

The laser bridge machine has a variable cutting area of 200mmX200mm (8 inches) up to 600mmX600mm (24 inches) for each embroidery head. It is PC controlled via two interface cards.
For more information, contact BITO at 866-BITO-USA (866-248-6872); email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.bitousa.com.


----------

